# Which one to choose?? Atlantis V2 or Artic tank or new Subtank Mini



## Delaray69 (24/6/15)

Hi all

So on this coming friday, i will be picking up my istick 50w, 

SO now i'm in a tight spot with witch tank to use with it...

I've had the atlantis v1, but i now see there is a version 2 out.... then i also like the artic sub ohm tank, and some of my friends are using the new subtank mini

Which one is the better one of the 3 tanks? P.S they all cost exactly the same.

Any advice would be very helpful 

Thanks all


----------



## Christopher (24/6/15)

The istick 50w is an awesome little device, had mine over a month now and still love it  

Having used all 3 of the above mentioned tanks, my personal favourite is the Atlantis V2, coming second would be the Arctic, then the subtank. The atlantis for me was much smoother, the vape was cool even at 50 watts with the 0.3 ohm coil and it had a nice sound to it, the Arctic is a great tank, the only thing I didn't like was that the airflow whistles quite loudly on a lot of the settings and sounds like an old kettle. The subtank is great, however there has been a lot of sorrow and despair lately over botched coils that burn out super easy and taste quite odd. I do however like all 3 tanks, but the Atlantis for me was the clear winner  - This is just my opinion though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (24/6/15)

Get the Vision MK High Voltage if you like a hard hitter, the 50W is just enough for it and the Arctic. They both run better at about 60W. Subtank is great, especially the new one with the new coils (In the Subox Kit), and the Atlantis 2 is a good tank, but there is better flavour out there now!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Delaray69 (24/6/15)

Thanks for your opinions, much appreciated.

Tough decision to make... lol

I will update on friday, witch tank I went for also give some feedback on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (24/6/15)

Arctic definately for flavour and clouds no RBA though. Subtank wins for the price and what it comes with

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Barak (24/6/15)

Atlantis 2. it has ruined other tanks for me.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

